# The jumping has to stop...... we've tried everything!



## janz99 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, ill lay it all out. We have a 5 month old girl named Bella. For the most part is very well behaved but we are having a very hard time with the jumping up on ppl. We have tried the authorative "off", the plastic bottle with rocks, spray bottle, and turning our backs on her every time she jumps up. 

Nothing to this point has helped. She still jumps up just as much now as she did before. We are starting to get worried because at this point, if we are out in the back yard and someone comes into the yard, she bolts for them and jumps up! Normaly we get to her before she makes it to them, but we have had a few small kids come into the yard and she PLOWS them over before we get to her in time. One time she even accidently pulled the little kids earing out. 

Once she gets over the excitement of seeing someone new, she normaly wont jump up unless you have something in your hand that she wants. 

At this point we are open to try anything and everything.


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

we got Moose to stop jumping [as in..completely stop] before he was 1yr old. We would just anticipate the jump, and put our knee up- it would connect either with his shoulder, or square on the chest- stopped him dead in his tracks. Sometimes I'd have to grab his collar , with my knee up depending on the jump [and I was pregnant]. When I meet a dog who jumps, it's my instinct now- but I turn a bit to the side, put my knee up and sort of give a hip check, it knocks them off balance, and they aren't sure what to make of it- rarely does a dog even jump on me more than once. 

It's not a method learned from obedience school or anything, just out of personal success- but it definitely worked. My inlaws dog was allowed to do whatever he wanted, and is now 4.5yrs old [same litter as Moose] and jumps up like crazy, and he'll tackle my kids [4,2, and not yet the 11 month old thankfully] and start to hump them while he's got them pinned to the ground- that is NOT ok in my books, so it's sad but I won't allow them to be around him unsupervised. Get the jumping under control now, early on, before it turns into a big hassle, and problem. good luck!


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

I can relate to your dilemma. My soon to be 7 month old is very much a rascal. He jumps out of excitement along with taking my arm and gnawing on it. Of course it's my fault for allowing this behavior, and I'm paying for it now. I have just dog clothes that are stained with muddy paws and little holes. When Peanut jumps on the counters, I immediately put him on a leash until he settles down and then I release him. And will repeat the leashing if he continues. Even with me kneeing his chest as he jumps up doesn't seem to do the trick. I really have to be firm and consistent. I have another 2 year old Vizsla named Snickers and he was nothing like this pup. I can hardly wait until this little guy starts to mature...but I love these dogs dearly and wouldn't trade them for anything....


----------



## janz99 (Aug 23, 2010)

We are very firm, and very consitant with her. She is not allowed to jump up at all. Every time she does its "OFF" and we make sure her feet go to the ground! 

The problem is, when she is excited and sees someone for the first time, she jumps up a few times untill the excitement settles down.

Its expecially hard when friends come over, they dont feel its their place to tell her off, even when we made it clear that we want them to!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

have you got a crate you can put her in when people come round, and then when everyone is seated you could let her out. 
Make sure that she never ever gets praised for jumping up anymore by anyone. I know its hard, my boy was a real jumper up until about 7 months old but the pebbles in the bottle really did it for him. Have you tried pet corrector spray... http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pet-Corrector-Dogs-Cats-Product/dp/B001A36B8Q
Also are you redirecting the behaviour. When Wiley used to jump we would give the bottle one hard shake, which would make him get down, and then tell him to sit. As soon as he sat we would bend down to him and cuddle him kiss him and gibve him loads of praise. So eventually he started to learn that if he was sitting he got the praise. 
If the bottle doesnt work and you are just saying off and pushing him down make sure you are telling him to sit straight after and really priasing him. Again when people cme to the house say off when he jumps at them (or use bottle or spray or whatever) and then get him to sit and get your guests to bend down and praise him while he is sitting.
I think they learn alot faster to repeat the behaviours they get praised for than to stop the bad behaviour.


----------



## janz99 (Aug 23, 2010)

I will definitly give that a try. Normaly we just tell her off, but we wernt getting her to sit afterwards. Ill see if it helps. 

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## grnyg (Mar 31, 2009)

Janz99, 


Hello, we had the same issues with jumping with out two year male Vizsla. We used commands, a can filled with change which we shook when he jumped, but honestly, what worked the best was, as Moose mentioned was to let the dog jump onto your extended knee; I once knocked Guszti on his back when he jumped and I kneed him in the chest. I know this sounds rough and I did feel bad about doing it, but he got right up, was not hurt and after a few more times, he stopped jumping as much. I just don't want him to scare any neighborhood kids or adults with his jumping. Good luck!!


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

Our V is now almost 7 months old and although he loves to jump he's pretty much got the idea he needs to keep all 4 feet on the ground!

When ppl come to the house he is very excited to see them but we make sure he is behind the baby gate in the kitchen until they've come in and settled and he is a lot more relaxed. We find then we can let him out, with everyone still ignoring him and the greeting is a lot calmer. We also do this every time we come back home etc to greet him so he never jumps up at us either. 

My next thing to tackle is when we are out and about and I don't have so much control over the situation. If he is off lead and someone pays him lots of attention he does have a habit of jumping up and licking their face. We'll just have to put a bit more training in with this!

Good luck


----------



## janz99 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice! We'll try it and see how it goes! 

Ryan


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

Another technique that sounds kind of silly but a friend tried with our V and it worked was when she jumped up, rather than saying OFF or kneeing her or anything like that, he instead holds on to her front paws and holds her up (like they're dancing together). He then starts talking really sweetly to her, but won't let her go. You can tell she's a little confused because he's being so nice and she likes that but she doesn't like that she is still on 2 legs. After 30 seconds or so, he let her down and she hasn't jumped on him since.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah. I do the same thing. Did it with a friend's dog the other day and he wouldn't even jump up for a treat after I held his front paws and sqeezed them a bit. Pated my legs a couple times, got him to jump up and then held him there and applied pressure until he tried to bit me and was clearly, uncomfortable. He wouldn't jump up on anyone after that.


----------



## Kingwilly (Aug 12, 2010)

Interesting...give them what they want (as in jumping up) then show them it's not comfortable.

My buddy hides his hands and my V stops paying attention to him. I watched it work....left him completely alone.

KW


----------



## Tina2329 (Aug 13, 2010)

My husband and I have an 8 month old V named Riley. Riley of course, loved to jump up on everyone which was really annoying out in public. Once we enrolled in a puppy confidence class, the instructor taught us how to teach him not to jump anymore. Every time the class would start, she would approach all of the puppies while they were leashed and if they jumped up on her then she would walk away and not say anything. I thought, I know this is not going to work, but after approaching probably 3 times and leaving each time he jumped then he got the message. When he sat down, then he was treated and praised. After that it was amazing, each time she approached he immediately would sit down. Now sometimes when we are out in public, he will jump up if the people are in an excited state. I just politely tell them not to pet him if he jumps up and to not give him any attention. Once he sits then give affection. Just a suggestion, I never found that kneeing him or yelling at him ever worked, but if you try not to give any attention, the V do not like that at all because they are people pleasing dogs. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jupiter4Jackie (Nov 17, 2010)

The technique that Vespasia works!!!

Thanks for the post my 4 month old pups doesn't jump anymore!!!!!!!


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Make the dog sit in front of you when you get home. Be really brutal about it. No praise or petting until the dog sits. Start off by giving it treats when it is sitting quietly. Later you can forget the treats and just give it praise and a pat. Keep your hands up until it is sitting quietly. After a while this will become routine. Good dog! Encourage you vrisitors to do the same. The dog will learn after a while that it will get reward for sitting not jumping.

The knee works real well too. Make sure you are fair but firm and constant. The dog will learn. They are just nutters when they are young.


----------

